# Craze



## ManInBlack (Feb 18, 2012)

Jesus! Has anyone else used the pre workout Craze?


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 19, 2012)

lol Yes, I ordered my first tub off Orbitnutrition.com over month ago and love the stuff. I have it as my go to pre-workout and will find it hard to ever switch. Reminds of grape koolaid and its like liquid speed.  Not bad price either.


----------



## desmorris (Feb 19, 2012)

What is pre workout Craze?? can any one tell me a little about this thing.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 20, 2012)

desmorris said:


> What is pre workout Craze?? can any one tell me a little about this thing.


 
I PERSONALLY believe its fucking adderall, coke, and a little bit of meth for starters....oh did i mention adderall????????

take two scoops and tell me how your day goes.


----------



## Tomekkplk (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol.. got a great story for this one. This is THE only pre workout to tweak me the fuck out.
Took a serving as directed, got  a couple miles away from my gym before I noticed the crazy focus. I don't think I blinked the time I felt it to my arrival to the gym. Parked my car, got my ipod set up, and finished texting (my head was down the whole time) I guess it really kicked in during that time. I looked up, got crazy anxiety and was scared being in my own car, like I felt claustrophobic and one of my eyes started tearing up. After I go to the bathroom, I had THE best workout I have ever had (next to vasotropin) 
To this day I don't know how I feel about it.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 20, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> I PERSONALLY believe its fucking adderall, coke, and a little bit of meth for starters....oh did i mention adderall????????
> 
> take two scoops and tell me how your day goes.



Well hell I may have to try some


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 21, 2012)

Tomekkplk said:


> Lol.. got a great story for this one. This is THE only pre workout to tweak me the fuck out.
> Took a serving as directed, got a couple miles away from my gym before I noticed the crazy focus. I don't think I blinked the time I felt it to my arrival to the gym. Parked my car, got my ipod set up, and finished texting (my head was down the whole time) I guess it really kicked in during that time. I looked up, got crazy anxiety and was scared being in my own car, like I felt claustrophobic and one of my eyes started tearing up. After I go to the bathroom, I had THE best workout I have ever had (next to vasotropin)
> To this day I don't know how I feel about it.


 
I believe it. The shit is crazy. How much did you take?


----------



## sofargone561 (Feb 21, 2012)

Damn! i ight have to order this? how is the price? im starting to get used to my jack3d, i like to switch it up and the only other Pre w/o i like is M5 but its WAY to much


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm going to order some now. Sounds cheaper than my coke/oxy combo I take before the gym.


----------



## sofargone561 (Feb 21, 2012)

im gonna order some later!


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 21, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I'm going to order some now. Sounds cheaper than my coke/oxy combo I take before the gym.


 
Lol....Yeah man its great, just get online and read reviews. I have a bodybuilding app on my phone and a lot of people were raving about it so I got some and wow, its potent.

I would do 1.5 scoops, and if it doesnt kick your ass the way it did mine then hit two scoops.

I watch the Hodge twins videos every now and then on You Tube, check them out they did a review about it too and they used to be ALL about some Jack3d but not anymore.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 21, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> im gonna order some later!


 
Do it!


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 21, 2012)

ethic1 said:


> Great stuff!


 
You aint never lied!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 21, 2012)

Just checked out the label. It's got a sh^t ton of "goodies" in it. However, I didn't see DMAA? Either way, reviews have been pretty damn good.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 21, 2012)

One thing it does not have is Beta Alanine which a lot of people are happy about.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 21, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Just checked out the label. It's got a sh^t ton of "goodies" in it. However, I didn't see DMAA? Either way, reviews have been pretty damn good.


 
It's hard to find solid pre workouts with DAA. Although it be nice. Craze is hands down wicked best pre workout I've used to date.  I just wonder if they plan on making any other flavors.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 21, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> *It's hard to find solid pre workouts with DAA.* Although it be nice. Craze is hands down wicked best pre workout I've used to date.  I just wonder if they plan on making any other flavors.



DMAA is 1,3-Dimethylamylamine.
On the subject of "craze" one review I saw stated that the user did not experience dehydration. I am thinking that since DMAA is not in the product, that one wouldn't experience the "drying out" effect  

Anyone have any input?


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh snap my bad lol this medicine got me seeing shiz. I thought you meant D-apartic. Yeah 1:3 doesn't do well with me after first run with it.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 21, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Oh snap my bad lol this medicine got me seeing shiz. I thought you meant D-apartic. Yeah 1:3 doesn't do well with me after first run with it.



Yea it is pretty strong stuff. At 25 mg, I noticed "clean" energy and focus. Attempt at going any higher only produced a dead appetite and headaches.


----------

